# Kobo Glo HD to be released



## Raptwithal

Just read that the Kobo Glo HD will soon be released. Same specs as Kindle Voyage, with some enhancements, and some compromises.

Price will be $129. GoodEReader has a nice "hands-on" review here:

http://goodereader.com/blog/electronic-readers/hands-on-review-of-the-kobo-glo-hd.

I own a K2, PW2, and HDX7, but am strangely interested in this Kobo ereader. The reader apps on the Kindle devices seem limiting, while the Kobo app has many more options.

(Not connected with either Kobo or GoodEReader blog.)


----------



## Raptwithal

After doing some research on Kobo's ebook pricing, however, I am less enthusiastic about a Kobo ereading device.

Example as of today, April 11, 2015: The Sympathizer by Viet Thanh Nguyen (recently released)

Amazon: $12.99
iTunes: $12.99
Google play: $14.01
Barnes and Nobles: $15.99
*Kobo: $20.79* (!!)


----------



## luvmykindle3

Wow, that's a big difference. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SandyLu562

WOOOHOOO! So excited!! just ordered my Kobo Glo HD! I've been watching Kobo readers for a long time and I think they hit it out of the park with this one! Some of the books I want to buy are the same price as the Kindle versions and some are one or two dollars more. Kobo isn't the only epub market tho ...


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

I think that's a pretty extreme price difference. I use both the Kobo and Kindle stores, and while there's no doubt the Kobo prices are higher they aren't very much higher, judging from my experience. Mostly less than a dollar.

I've no doubt that you can find more of this sort of price difference, but I did a comparison a while ago of about 100 titles from both stores, and didn't find that sort of difference (~$7.00) to be be close to the norm.

I've had a Kobo Glo for several years in addition to my Kindle and my observation is that the Kobo has a nice display, nice lighting scheme, and more formatting options than the comparable Kindle. The downside is that many of the formatting options such as line spacing don't work with side-loaded ebooks. The Kobo ereaders actually have two programs resident: one for reading Kepubs, and one for reading epubs. Kepubs are what you purchase from the Kobo store, and ePubs are the side-loaded formats. They are treated differently by the software.

The only way to get a truly customizable reading experience at the moment is to go with an IOS or Android phone/tablet with a third-party app that reads ePubs.


Mike


----------



## booklover888

I ordered a Kobo Glo HD from Chapters/Indigo the instant I could do so. I expect it some time in May. Very excited! Can't wait to compare the screen with my Voyage. I love Kobo readers, they are my favorite of all I have ever tried.


----------



## northofdivision

I picked one up and it's a pretty great little reader. You lose the no bezel thing on the Kobo Aura (like the Voyage) but the screen is really really clean. If you use Calibre then it's a great pick up. If you're tied into Amazon's AZW files then probably not.


----------



## booklover888

I never updated here.

Received my Kobo Glo HD 2 days after it was shipped from Canada. (No tracking number was provided). My device is flawless and has performed perfectly so far. I love the way it looks and feels. I got a Kobo Glo case, snipped and smoothed a bit of the inside edges to make it easy to pop in and out, and that's what I use. 

Compared to the Voyage, well, I like both. I tend to put image heavy books on the Voyage (like non-fiction). I love the page press sensors on the Voyage and find myself pressing the bezel on the Kobo.    I don't use collections on the Voyage, (I gave up on them when they introduced "cloud collections") but the search function on the Voyage works very well. I also side load most books to both devices, via Calibre, which adds the series info to the title.

I definitely love and prefer the way Kobo + Calibre creates collections on the device, the way I can add my own fonts, and the multiple layout adjustments I can make on the Kobo. This makes it a superior device, for me. If I could only have one, I would choose the Kobo Glo HD. The battery life on the Kobo Glo HD is better, also. 

But I really do like them both. I am happy with the Voyage and expect it to last many years to come. (I do not plan to upgrade to the next generation of Voyage - unless it is waterproof like that Kobo Aura H2O!)


----------

